# Scared of taking group lessons?



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I think all riders should at some point take groups. Very seldom when you ride in the real world will it be alone. Take for example my dressage loving daughter. Why does she love it? Because its her and her horse, no outside factors. Until....she gets to a show and there are 25 people in the warm up and she freaks. 
It's best to get used to the other people, try to make sure you are in a group that your riding level fits in so you aren't riding down and lose instruction time waiting on the others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I love group lessons and really dislike that most trainers have gone to giving mostly private lessons. In groups you frequently find someone else who is having the same problem you are, by watching them as the instructor tells them what to do, you sometimes have the light bulb come on for yourself. You also can sometimes avoid developing certain bad habits. You hear the instructor tell someone else about something, watch what they do and fix what you're doing before it becomes an issue. I find groups to be very enlightening.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You should get over yourself-most others will be there to learn, not ridicule you or your riding. It will be good experience as others have stated.


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks guys for your feedback, i really do appreciate it 


And thanks Cacowgirl, i certainly will be getting on with getting over myself.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

At the barn where you ride is it possible to simply buy time to ride without taking a lesson? Maybe you could spend some of that money just riding and practicing what you have learned... riding at your own speed, so to speak.
Whatever you do, the more time in the saddle you have helps you become a better rider.
If you do take the group lesson, try and not be intimidated by the other riders. After all, they have not yet achieved "world class" status or they would not be in the same group class as you. : )


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i love the concept of group lessons. as others said, it gives you opportunity to watch other riders receive instruction and figure out if that also helps you. it also gives the great experience of having your horse in the arena with others, so you learn how to ride in a busy arena, and learn arena etiquette (pass left to left, faster gaits get priority on the rail, etc).

i'm back in the saddle (hence my screen name, lol) after 12 years of pretty much not even seeing any horses in person. i rode for 10 years prior to that. i'm leasing and am considering also taking a weekly group lesson at a different barn just to brush up my skills and be able to enjoy riding with others (my lease is at a barn that has a different mind set and set of goals than i do - it's a show barn and i'm more of a 'just learn and improve yourself' type of person).


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> At the barn where you ride is it possible to simply buy time to ride without taking a lesson? Maybe you could spend some of that money just riding and practicing what you have learned... riding at your own speed, so to speak.
> Whatever you do, the more time in the saddle you have helps you become a better rider.
> If you do take the group lesson, try and not be intimidated by the other riders. After all, they have not yet achieved "world class" status or they would not be in the same group class as you. : )


 
Thats a fantastic idea, one i would love to do. However, they wont even let you go on the yard without assistance. Everywhere you go, on or off horse, they are watching you and telling you what your meant to be doing. To be honest, i wouldnt even ask, but its defitly an idea for when i start work there.
Would it be worth me asking to be in a slightly lower class then i should be going in for now, and wait for them to move me up? they have a system where each group is catagorised e.g Walk trot or walk, trot, learning to canter or walk,trot,canter learning to jump. Once you reach the top of the class and have learned everything you can in those catagories you get moved up into a harder class. That way it can be a little slower paced, and i wouldnt be in a class thats too hard for me, and if they think im good enough then they will move me up themselves?? Ideas please??


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> i love the concept of group lessons. as others said, it gives you opportunity to watch other riders receive instruction and figure out if that also helps you. it also gives the great experience of having your horse in the arena with others, so you learn how to ride in a busy arena, and learn arena etiquette (pass left to left, faster gaits get priority on the rail, etc).
> 
> i'm back in the saddle (hence my screen name, lol) after 12 years of pretty much not even seeing any horses in person. i rode for 10 years prior to that. i'm leasing and am considering also taking a weekly group lesson at a different barn just to brush up my skills and be able to enjoy riding with others (my lease is at a barn that has a different mind set and set of goals than i do - it's a show barn and i'm more of a 'just learn and improve yourself' type of person).


Ill be honest, i too love the concept, im just more worried about screwing up and being in front of alot of people to see it. Not only that but when im in my private lesson, the arena im in is directly next to another arena (which is owned by the same school) which teahces a group class at the same time as my lesson. They are good riders, but while im moving non-stop, i often see the other class all lined up in the middle while each person has there go. I like to push myslef in my lessons, and i know its gross but i never come back without being bright red and dripping in sweat because of how hard ive worked non stop for half an hour. Im not sure how id like hardly doing much for half an hour, see what i mean?

Good luck with starting up lessons again, i bet you love being back in the saddle after all those years of being no where near horses


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Group lessons are invaluable. Something to realize is that the time commitment for private vs group lessons is most often different. Private lessons are typically (here any way) shorter and more intense while group lessons are longer to give all the opportunity to work a min amt of time. RIng time means time sitting watching as well as working. My son's instructor also has course lessons where she puts a more advanced rider in the lead of a string of horses and has them follow that rider through/over all sorts of obstacles at whatever pace she wants set. These are very intense at times but expose the riders to all sorts of things and she can evaluate/correct all sorts of issues that don't crop up in the ring. She stays close in a golf cart unless she comes across something that needs her closer up/on the ground. Don't worry about the others. There isn't time for social interaction in the ring and out of the ring will be what it will be. You can take care of your business and leave or get involved and be part of the group. It may not be as bad as it seems from the outside looking in.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Hanah...If dropping back a class level would make you more comfortable, then that is what I would consider. Talk to your instructor about it. The goal is to learn the skills to become a competent rider and that requires confidence in your ability at each step along the way. There will be challenges at every step...if we aren't challenged we don't advance. But it also is no fun to feel you are over your head. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## Morgonesse (May 17, 2013)

Personally I don't really like group lessons. The only group lesson I took wasn't that great. I came into a group of people who had already been together for a while, and I was not at their level of riding. Looking back now I didn't really learn a lot in the lesson except some basics. However I do love the private lessons I have now. I like how my instructor focus's on me and what me and the horse are doing. Personally I feel like I worked harder, learned more, and had more fun. 
On the other hand, if you want to take a group lesson do it. Maybe just start out with one, or ask the instructors if you can kind of try out one lesson, like auditing/sitting in on a class in college.( I don't know if any place actually does that but it sounds nice) Also I know a lot of people said that it will help you when you are around multiple other horses in different situations, but I have never had a problem ridding with others for recreation, to me your in a different mind set and your not trying to learn something, your having fun. 

That being said, do what you feel is best for you, what do we know anyway.


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

Morgonesse said:


> Personally I don't really like group lessons. The only group lesson I took wasn't that great. I came into a group of people who had already been together for a while, and I was not at their level of riding. Looking back now I didn't really learn a lot in the lesson except some basics. However I do love the private lessons I have now. I like how my instructor focus's on me and what me and the horse are doing. Personally I feel like I worked harder, learned more, and had more fun.
> On the other hand, if you want to take a group lesson do it. Maybe just start out with one, or ask the instructors if you can kind of try out one lesson, like auditing/sitting in on a class in college.( I don't know if any place actually does that but it sounds nice) Also I know a lot of people said that it will help you when you are around multiple other horses in different situations, but I have never had a problem ridding with others for recreation, to me your in a different mind set and your not trying to learn something, your having fun.
> 
> That being said, do what you feel is best for you, what do we know anyway.


You made me smile while i was reading this. For the most part you understood the most, however saying that ive decided even though im only 16, lifes a bit short to be having regreats. We arnt in anyway shape or form good for money, and ive decided i might aswell get as much riding time in there while i can still afford it. If i end up really not liking it, no one is forcing me to go again and all it will be is some extra time in the saddle


----------



## Relentless (Apr 1, 2013)

Hannah, from a non-people person to another, group lessons are a lot of fun! I know it seems intimidating, especially if the girls you'll be riding with are not the nicest of people. Hey, that's the horse world sometimes. 

Don't think of people staring at you the entire time. I'm sure on the flat you'll all be moving at the same time, no? I'm sure if you're jumping or doing a more technical exercise, your instructor would want you to each do this one-by-one, but that won't be the entire lesson. Maybe that thought can ease your mind enough to try it out and then get some confidence to tackle the parts of the lesson(s) that may make you uneasy.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm a new rider who's old and has a large ***.

I had a tiny bit of self consciousness when i opted to take lessons at a college with college age riders who are a) young b) utterly incredibly fit c) most of them phenomenal riders (and on the school team, which is a pretty excellent team that goes to nationals). 

so they're good. I have trouble sustaining my lope - I'm not bad mind you, but I'm not great.

I often felt like I Love Lucy, with "high jinx" situations, riding a horse that refuses on a good day to GIVE a lope. 

you know what? I got better just being with them. 

people don't care what YOU do, they are there to learn what THEY should do. So they'll watch your part of a lesson in order to learn what to do and what not to do. They'll listen to a criticism or comment and apply it to themselves to get better. Not better than you, better than they are.

Yeah, there are bitchy people, snarky people, nasty people even. Okay. that's a given. You'll meet them everywhere, not just in a group riding class. You'll meet them on line getting movie tickets. That's life. Push past it. Take lessons.

Group lessons are fun.

One day, on my last class, I had to crawl up the side of a horse because Mr. School Horse Who Found His Inner Mustang decided to take off and run me into a dead tree where I was most unceremoneously relieved of my seat. One thing I have a bit of a problem with is loading this large *** into a saddle without a block. But I did, and those excellent riding girlies cheered.


----------

